

MongoDB Inc. Appoints Dev Ittycheria as President and CEO - denzil_correa
http://www.mongodb.com/press/mongodb-appoints-dev-ittycheria-as-president-and-CEO

======
Nux
He seems to have a suitable name. :-)

